# Sticky  PED discussion threads [ individual compound experience ]



## swole troll

*The performance enhancing drug experiences, questions, answers and discussion threads*

This thread is a quick access hub to the PED experience threads

(more compounds to come)

To jump to your desired compound hold the 'Ctrl' keyboard key and press the 'F' keyboard key (Ctrl+F)
then type the compound you are searching for and it will jump to the relevant section

to access the keyword search menu on your phone tap the three vertically stacked dots next to the search bar and select 'find in page'

Testosterone:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Testosterone

Nandrolone:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Nandrolone

Trenbolone:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Trenbolone

Masteron:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Masteron

Equipoise:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Equipoise

Primobolan:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Primobolan

DHB:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: DHB

Dianabol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Dianabol

Anadrol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Anadrol

Anavar:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Anavar

Winstrol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Winstrol

Human growth hormone:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Human growth hormone

Insulin:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Insulin

Metformin:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Metformin

MK-677:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: MK-677

Clenbuterol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Clenbuterol

Superdrol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Superdrol

Proviron:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Proviron

Ephedrine:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Ephedrine

DNP:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: DNP

Turinabol:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Turinabol

Mtren:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Mtren

SARMs:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: SARMs

Trestolone:

Performance enhancing drug discussion: Trestolone

Fluoxymesterone:









Performance enhancing drug discussion: Fluoxymesterone


Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding Fluoxymesterone (Halotestin, Halo) Fluoxymesterone, sold under the brand names Halotestin and Ultandren among others, is an androgen and anabolic steroid (AAS) medication which is used in the treatment of low testosterone levels in...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------

